# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) شروحات :  How to Remove Google Account Verification lock in wiko lenny 2

## mohamed73

[YOUTUBE]cyfQUcWTpL4[/YOUTUBE]

----------


## nasrirachid

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

----------

